# Early morning cigar smokers?



## rh32 (Jan 19, 2014)

Kind of a dumb question probably, but I'm going to ask it anyway. I usually wake up early, like 4:30-5am or so.

Is there anyone here who smokes a cigar to start their day, like when it's still dark out?


----------



## 1985_CarbStang (Jan 8, 2014)

I would if I could haul my butt out of bed that early.


----------



## djcsewell (Sep 11, 2012)

rh32 said:


> Kind of a dumb question probably, but I'm going to ask it anyway. I usually wake up early, like 4:30-5am or so.
> 
> Is there anyone here who smokes a cigar to start their day, like when it's still dark out?


Sometime when I go fishing yes. Good way to start the day off right!


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

I get up that early but get ready for work and get on a train. No smoking. If I get up that early on the weekend, I'm deer hunting and won't be smoking. Certainly nothing wrong with smoking that early, though.


----------



## Oil_Field_Medic (Dec 27, 2013)

I do on on my two weeks home. I'm usually the first person up in my house by a long shot (get up at 0430 for two weeks at work, hard habit to break when I get home) so when I get up in the morning I'll go out on the porch, drink my coffee with a cigar, and do my daily Bible reading. Nubs make great morning smokes, good cigars that don't require as long of a commitment


----------



## Just1ce (Dec 9, 2011)

Yes, indeed. My favorite smoking experience is a nice creamy connecticut with a good cup of coffee early in the morning. It's not often I'm up THAT early, but the experience is the same imho.


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

When it's warm enough out, certainly. I'm up at 6, and during the summer love to enjoy the sunrise with a nice corona and cup of coffee.


----------



## ermtpa (Apr 5, 2013)

On the weekends if the weather is nice I find nothing better than a cigar, coffee and a sunrise.


----------



## jjashikki (Dec 19, 2013)

I think I'm going to have to start doing this when this damn polar vortex gets out of here. Although to be fair I'm in the Bahamas compared to our BOTLs in the midwest...


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I smoke a cigar almost every morning predawn while walking my dog. Dog knows it is time to go when I open the tupperdor


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

I am an early riser, sleeping in is 6 AM Early is 3:30 AM. I have never stogied up that early, actually I only seem to smoke a cigar in the evening after supper. But I am a cigar lightweight. I don't know if my stomach could handle an early morning gar.


----------



## Chilone (Dec 11, 2013)

Nutin' better than a stogie and a nice cuppa strong coffee on my deck looking at Pike's Peak on mornings that I don't work (weather permitting).


----------



## rh32 (Jan 19, 2014)

Old Smokey said:


> I am an early riser, sleeping in is 6 AM Early is 3:30 AM. I have never stogied up that early, actually I only seem to smoke a cigar in the evening after supper. But I am a cigar lightweight. I don't know if my stomach could handle an early morning gar.


Yeah, I always kind of thought of cigars as an after-dinner or mid-day thing. Very surprised (in a good way) at how many folks smoke in the AM! Now if my wife gives me crap about it, you guys have given me some ammo.



Chilone said:


> Nutin' better than a stogie and a nice cuppa strong coffee on my deck looking at Pike's Peak on mornings that I don't work (weather permitting).


I am really jealous right now. That sounds simply awesome. You've got it made, man!


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

I can't say that I have butnot that I wouldnt.


----------



## Cableguy (Jan 11, 2014)

I usually like an English blend in my pipe but here lately I've been enjoying a stick with my coffee around 6 am. The AF Hemingway Short Stories have been my go to morning smoke.


----------



## deke (Aug 19, 2013)

rh32 said:


> Yeah, I always kind of thought of cigars as an after-dinner or mid-day thing. Very surprised (in a good way) at how many folks smoke in the AM! Now if my wife gives me crap about it, you guys have given me some ammo.
> 
> I am really jealous right now. That sounds simply awesome. You've got it made, man!


Nothing in the world like my patio, my coffee, a good cigar, the morning sun, a nice breeze and the New York Times daily crossword. As soon as I won't freeze something off, I will be back out there.


----------



## tthayil (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm a morning smoker and it doesn't matter what the cigar is. I just hate the morning breath a cigar gives me and smoking in the morning gives plenty of time for the
breath remnants to subside so my kids don't notice it.....they're very young and very anti-smoking


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Love a Tabak Especial or Java maduro with my coffee on Sat morn. Getting ready to grab the dog and my stick and go for a smoke.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

I enjoy smoking early as well, but I like to eat something first.


----------



## Mashie (Oct 16, 2012)

In the AM on weekends with coffee


----------



## rangerdavid (Oct 3, 2013)

having a nice Olvia Serie G with some Mayorga coffee french press this morning!! delicious!!!!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

MDSPHOTO said:


> Love a Tabak Especial or Java maduro with my coffee on Sat morn. Getting ready to grab the dog and my stick and go for a smoke.


Just back from a 5 mile walk with the dog.


----------



## max_cjs0101 (Nov 29, 2013)

Sounds like a good idea but if only i could wake up that early and if im sure the cigar wont give me a killer buzz then yeah, id like to try that some day.


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I am usually burning one by the pond 5-5:30 before work. Nothing better.


----------



## Zerokruel (Dec 24, 2013)

I can get away with this on the weekends. When I'm able to do it, a prefer a nice mild-medium, with my coffee.


----------



## A.McSmoke (Jan 9, 2013)

Not every weekend, but occasionally. I have 2 young children, so sometimes the early morning is the most peaceful time to step out without any interruptions.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Usually when the weather is warmer I go out on the patio in the morning with a VF and a cup off joe, and the laptop to read the paper.


----------



## apollo (Jan 11, 2014)

sjcruiser36 said:


> Usually when the weather is warmer I go out on the patio in the morning with a VF and a cup off joe, and the laptop to read the paper.


I find that scenario to be about the perfect way to start the day.


----------



## McMeggieG (Feb 1, 2014)

I usually don't have a lot of time, so I smoke cigarillos in the morning. CAO Flavours in Vanilla goes really nice with my coffee.


----------



## cigarshopper (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm lucky because I can walk to work, so I can light up a corona and by the time I arrive in front of my office I'm done. I do the same on the way home from work.


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I didn't know people do not smoke in the morning. I beat the sun up most mornings, cigar and lighter in hand, and head for the patio and sit with my dog and burn. Best part of retirement if you ask me.
:hungry:


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

apollo said:


> I find that scenario to be about the perfect way to start the day.


It is!!! It gives me the chance to clear my head while watching the dog, deer, birds, and other wildlife especially when I working on a paper for school. Its usually the way I end the day also.


----------



## sjcruiser36 (Dec 20, 2012)

Pj201 said:


> I didn't know people do not smoke in the morning. I beat the sun up most mornings, cigar and lighter in hand, and head for the patio and sit with my dog and burn. Best part of retirement if you ask me.
> :hungry:


I agree, and it doesn't get any better than this. I have a while before I retire, so it prepares me for the stresses or the day, and removes them at the end of the day.


----------



## MegaGlide (Jul 22, 2012)

Yup. Usually a Med Connecticut (Camacho) w/ a good, bold cup of coffee. In the summer, I split the time on my back deck with the internet and watching hummingbirds at the feeder. In the winter, I'm in my shop forum hopping.


----------



## beercritic (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't get up that early, but weather permitting, I'm smoking something strong soon after rising.


----------



## Old Stogies Cigars (Mar 4, 2012)

I do every morning before I unlock the door for customers. I am at work about an 1 1/2 hour early, making coffee, checking emails, enjoying a nice cigar.
I also like on weekends (weather permitting) sitting on front porch swing, some jazz music and coffee first thing when I get up.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Almost every weekend with my morning coffee. It is a wonderful way to start the day.


----------



## Kindanutz (Jan 31, 2012)

5 days a week I eat my breakfast and light up a stogie with my morning coffee between 6 a.m. and 7:30 a.m... At least 2 of those days its a tatuaje reserva J21... I absolutely love smoking in the morning, its a great way to start off the day...


----------



## Branzig (Jul 14, 2013)

I usually smoke pipe in the morning if I smoke at all...so many yummy AM blends!

But this morning? 5 vegas AAA for me. Delicious. :smoke2:


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

There is nothing like an early morning jog, shower, coffee and a good cigar.


----------



## Hoosierace (Jul 16, 2013)

AVO and a cup of black coffee. Something about the morning air and the flavors mixed with coffee takes the AVO to the next level.


----------



## p2min-cl (May 14, 2007)

I agree. The Series G has been my morning smoke for years.


----------



## p2min-cl (May 14, 2007)

Oil_Field_Medic said:


> I do on on my two weeks home. I'm usually the first person up in my house by a long shot (get up at 0430 for two weeks at work, hard habit to break when I get home) so when I get up in the morning I'll go out on the porch, drink my coffee with a cigar, and do my daily Bible reading. Nubs make great morning smokes, good cigars that don't require as long of a commitment


This sounds like a great start of a great day. I do the same when time permits. Usually the summer time is when I can have the time to enjoy a morning stick. I usually store up morning smokes during the winter. I normally have an hour to myself between 5 am and 6 am.


----------



## cpmcdill (Jan 11, 2014)

I like to have a cigar before breakfast. An empty stomach and clear palate brings out more nuances, so I'll often select something more in the mild-medium range. Once I've eaten I tend to go for the bolder smokes the rest of the day. 

Good pre-breakfast smokes for me are things like Gurkha Beauty, Plasencia Pai Gow, Brocatus or AVO Classic. 

I think a 5 Vegas AAA on an empty stomach would require a lot of caution.


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

rh32 said:


> Kind of a dumb question probably, but I'm going to ask it anyway. I usually wake up early, like 4:30-5am or so.
> 
> Is there anyone here who smokes a cigar to start their day, like when it's still dark out?


Can't even get up for my 8 am class. Not a chance buddy!


----------



## Cigar-Enthusiast (Feb 2, 2014)

rh32 said:


> Kind of a dumb question probably, but I'm going to ask it anyway. I usually wake up early, like 4:30-5am or so.
> 
> Is there anyone here who smokes a cigar to start their day, like when it's still dark out?


Can't even get up for my 8 am class. Not a chance buddy!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I am on the road for a 60 mile drive to my office at 0445 Monday-Friday. I typically smoke a pipe or a cigarillo though. A little too early for me to embark on a robusto.


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

The only 4am cigars I ever have are at the end of a long evening, not the start of a new day.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

I cant say at 4:30AM but my usual routine starting somewhere in the neighborhood of 5:30-6:00AM I always have a mild smoke with my coffee. Favorite morning smoke is Cusano 18 Connecticut.


----------



## 000the-bat000 (Feb 9, 2014)

rh32 said:


> Kind of a dumb question probably, but I'm going to ask it anyway. I usually wake up early, like 4:30-5am or so.
> 
> Is there anyone here who smokes a cigar to start their day, like when it's still dark out?


I don't go to bed until around 5 am, and I enjoy a smoke before bed. And around 1 pm when I wake up. Lol.


----------



## abcentfishing (Feb 16, 2014)

I enjoy starting the day slow, a press full of coffee, laptop and a mild or med smoke. Oliva g maduro belicoso, Griffin's, EP Carrillo new wave stella or Joya de Nicaragua Cabinetta lancero is probably my favorite. Always looking for a new smoke for early in the day. Kinda like the smaller ring gauges mostly because I have to deal with that 4 letter word alot sooner that I would like (work!) So I am going to check out some of the post your so kind to share.


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

Never have before, but you just gave me some incentive to be up that early. Probably not gonna happen though, I'm much more of a night owl than an early bird. Smoked 'til 2am this morning, for instance. However, I would probably reach for something short and to the point, like a Papas Fritas (4.5x44) or Namakubi Papa Chuli (4.0x42) and enjoy it with a brisk, sweet cup of Café Bustelo coffee. TCB


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

rh32 said:


> Kind of a dumb question probably, but I'm going to ask it anyway. I usually wake up early, like 4:30-5am or so.
> 
> Is there anyone here who smokes a cigar to start their day, like when it's still dark out?


Every morning with a pot of black coffee Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## ronaldbarbarren (Feb 17, 2014)

Cigarettes in the morning. It works fine for me. With a good blend of black coffee. Soothing. Great way to start a day, is what it is.


----------



## rh32 (Jan 19, 2014)

7am on a rainy Saturday, but it feels early because it's dark. No better way to start a weekend morning than with Padilla 1932 and coffee.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2013)

Chilone said:


> Nutin' better than a stogie and a nice cuppa strong coffee on my deck looking at Pike's Peak on mornings that I don't work (weather permitting).


You must have great long range eye sight to see Pikes Peak from Louisiana. I just stepped outside and searched the horizon from here in Missouri and couldn't even see Kansas.:usa2:

Having giving a smart ass answer, if I sleep until 6am I consider it sleeping in. I think 8:30am is the earliest I have lit up a cigar. I enjoy evening smokes better.


----------



## usafvetwife (Oct 24, 2014)

Old Smokey said:


> You must have great long range eye sight to see Pikes Peak from Louisiana. I just stepped outside and searched the horizon from here in Missouri and couldn't even see Kansas.:usa2:
> 
> Having giving a smart ass answer, if I sleep until 6am I consider it sleeping in. I think 8:30am is the earliest I have lit up a cigar. I enjoy evening smokes better.


Lol


----------



## Billb1960 (Oct 10, 2014)

Last few weekends I've really enjoyed getting up around 7:00 and having a cup of good dark roast and a good cigar. This morning it was a Diesel UHC. Very tasty!


----------



## Pj201 (Apr 27, 2013)

I find that smoking while I'm awake works best for me, whatever time that is.


----------



## Exile (Jul 14, 2014)

I dont usually start that early in the morning to where to still dark outside, but I always get up early on the weekends (around 7-8am), pour me a cup of dark roast coffee and fire up a cigar. 

There is nothing like a good cup of coffee and a cigar in the morning...


----------



## Mocoondo (Sep 24, 2014)

I'm more of an evening with cocktails or around the campfire kinda guy. I'll usually burn a Churchill, for a couple hours each evening, weather dependent. Never in the morning since I hit the ground running the moment the alarm goes off.


----------



## baust55 (Sep 8, 2013)

I work 16 hour shifts I get home from work about 8.30 am I like to smoke a mild to medium cigar with a cup of Quadruple Strength coffee on the front porch .

Austin


----------

